
Show HN: Create Web Calculators and APIs with Excel Spreadsheets - huan23
https://lambdaxl.com
======
huan23
Hey HN!

Creator of LambdaXL here. Sharing a side project that I have been working on
for the past couple of months now. LambdaXL is a no code platform that lets
you upload an Excel spreadsheet and it will turn it into a web calculator that
you can embed into your website or you can share a link to it directly.

It uses Excel under the hood to ensure full compatibility (formulas, cross
sheet references, even charts) , unlike some of the other solutions online
that converts your spreadsheet into PHP/JavaScript/Python/etc.

It also saves every request so you can see what your users are doing.

Here is an example of a calculator that gets generated:
[https://lambdaxl.com/query/embed/b3b05024-eac5-4443-a67d-52a...](https://lambdaxl.com/query/embed/b3b05024-eac5-4443-a67d-52a16c3d8197?theme=foyer&buttonColor=primary&submitText=Calculate)

------
pmdulaney
A similar product?

[https://github.com/handsontable/hyperformula](https://github.com/handsontable/hyperformula)

~~~
huan23
Hey, thanks for the question.

The primary difference between the two products is that they translate your
spreadsheet into a JavaScript function that can run clientside whereas we are
actually using Excel to do the execution in our backend.

In terms of the pros and cons, I’d expect theirs to be faster, especially for
simple calculations, since they don’t have the overhead of Excel connections
that we do and can avoid the network connection if you run it clientside,
whereas ours is more Excel compatible and comprehensive. For example, LambdaXL
can support pivot tables and charts, but they can’t. Looking at their website,
they say they support “100+ Excel formulas”. I believe Excel has around 460
formulas, and so some of the edge case / niche formulas are likely not
supported.

------
litopiggy
This is neat! Will definitely try it out.

------
LoriR
It's pretty neat. Thanks for sharing.

~~~
huan23
Thank you!

------
raylui34
my wife is a financial analyst who swears by excel spreadsheets, I think
she'll find this very useful

~~~
huan23
I would love to get her setup and get some feedback! We have a free plan that
you can use, and if that isn’t enough, message me at contact (at) LambdaXL
(dot) com and I can give you a coupon code to get a free trial for the higher
plans.

------
crystal88
This is so cool. Is this free to use?

~~~
huan23
Hey, thanks for checking us out. Yeah we have a free forever plan to get
started.

